# How was SOWO fellow 2.5's?



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I was not able to make it this year. Heard this year was a blast. So I need some help getting out of my depressed state. Send some good vibes and pics from SOWO my way.  I really wanted to unleash the gates of hell in those mountains, there is always next year. sage III+ or Highcomp build and e85 tune ?? not much time left 364 Days to go what will next year have in store for this platform?:beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i had a blast for my first time. its a relaxed vibe paired with some nice scenery made it my favorite show so far. i did multiple runs going up and down the mountains of helen. the area has some of the best roads with nice windy turns including a few hairpins and various altitude allowed me to push my tuned 2.5! i only took like 8 pics lol. but i did mostly video. ill try to post in here when im done.



SOWO 2012 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

a couple my friend took


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice glad your first show was a blast


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

wow. that looks like a mini alpine village.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

im 90% gone from the forums... still i have to post here.

a more in deph "review" or write up will be up later on my thread.

but it was a GREAT pleasure meeting so many other 2.5L owners!  i had a BLAST on the mountains... they are ADDICTING! 
the event itself was a lot of fun.
it was AWESOME to finally put faces and voices to otherwise usernames or facebook.

this was my 2nd sowo, and not the last one either. it really was incredible.

it was a shame that there were so little 2.5s there...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

My 2.5T was there..
Met nickbeezy and GTACanuck. Good guys. 
Next time I'll get out of the booth and mingle.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

me driving









videos are being uploaded.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

here is a video my buddy jared put together. pretty much sums up sowo:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

im no where to be seen... 

i havent yet seen any pic of my car.. sooo much work and dedication... :'(

unnoticed.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> im no where to be seen...
> 
> i havent yet seen any pic of my car.. sooo much work and dedication... :'(
> 
> unnoticed.



You don't have orange wheels.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Had an amazing time at SoWo, great meeting Pete, Fred, Danny @ C2 and nickbeezy. :thumbup::thumbup:

I do have to say that the 16 hour drive there was completely worth it and will be back next year!


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't take many pictures, but I had a BLAST!

And Greyt, I really enjoyed your car. It was good to put faces to names as well. I met a few guys there and they were all awesome. 

But not a lot of 2.5s at all. The big jacked up 4x4 Rabbit was sweet, so was Greyt's car. 

I also swung by the Black Forest booth to grab my insert, so I briefly met Pete. Hopefully next year we can have a little more organization and planning and actually have some 2.5s and have them parked with each other in the field.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

same! it was nice to meet you!

and thanks... i do put a LOT of work into the car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

To me, going to car shows isn't about the cars.... Sure, I was in the Wheel Whores/More Than More booth but I didn't once look over there to see if anyone was taking pics of my car or what they thought...

Car shows to me are all about the people and the community. I'm so glad to have met so many of you and see faces both old and new. Leaving Helen this year was the hardest thing I've had to do in the 5 years I've been.

Till next year, fellas

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> To me, going to car shows isn't about the cars.... Sure, I was in the Wheel Whores/More Than More booth but I didn't once look over there to see if anyone was taking pics of my car or what they thought...
> 
> Car shows to me are all about the people and the community. I'm so glad to have met so many of you and see faces both old and new. Leaving Helen this year was the hardest thing I've had to do in the 5 years I've been.
> 
> ...


nice to have met you danny. 

did you ever "cross the street" and saw the car?? any tips for improvement??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> nice to have met you danny.
> 
> did you ever "cross the street" and saw the car?? any tips for improvement??


Dude, i kid you not, I didnt leave the booth for 12 straight hours.... it was ridiculous. I peeped it once as I was talking to a kid from 15 feet away and it looked good but I didnt even get to go see it up close.

Show was INSANE.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I was so ready for this, but then family circumstances stopped it all. Shooting for next year.....


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I had a great time as well. :thumbup:

I only met a couple of the guys from on here though. Its hard trying to put a face to a vortex name. haha.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> I had a great time as well. :thumbup:
> 
> I only met a couple of the guys from on here though. Its hard trying to put a face to a vortex name. haha.


Saw your car in person many times over the weekend, couldnt find the driver 

Looks great in person BTW :thumbup::thumbup: Here is a pic i took










And one of you up top the hill at the show grounds


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Saw your car in person many times over the weekend, couldnt find the driver
> 
> Looks great in person BTW :thumbup::thumbup: Here is a pic i took
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I am going to make it this next show I am sooooo pissed I missed this year. Love the mix the 2.5 crowd brought to the show, I wish I was there to put faces with cars. I agree with Danny that the shows are about the people, Volkswagens are what bring us together as a community. What is a garage full of cars if you can't show them off to your community


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Great meeting Danny from C2. Great time with great folks. Sorry I missed the little GTG. As soon a got there, I was pulled in several different directions, willingly, and it never slowed down.

Can't wait until next year. Wish they'd do it in the fall though. Hot!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Great meeting Danny from C2. Great time with great folks. Sorry I missed the little GTG. As soon a got there, I was pulled in several different directions, willingly, and it never slowed down.
> 
> Can't wait until next year. Wish they'd do it in the fall though. Hot!


Great meeting you too man! Always good to put faces to names.... :thumbup:


----------

